
A Noah’s Ark in Kentucky, Dinosaurs Included - kevbin
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/us/noahs-ark-creationism-ken-ham.html
======
buserror
Never understood that. Can't they just be shown a piece of limestone in the
building they are in, and try to explain how THAT stone can exist in a 6k
earth? As it's made of a very, very large number of generation of crustaceans
over billions of years.. it shouldn't exist. What about fossils in coal veins
1/2 mile down?

